# Finally brought home my first lathe!



## MilsurpMonkey (May 30, 2021)

So, thanks to suggestions and help from you guys we managed to get my lathe home in one piece. The seller, my padre, and I got it done in an afternoon along with some great discussion and a few laughs. Here she is. The seller did quite a bit of cleanup, and I’m excited to dig in and do the rest. It’ll be fun learning to run one of these. I have a little info on this machine, but does anyone happen to have an actual Select Machine Tool manual? Sounds like it is a pretty typical Taiwanese made mid size lathe from the late 70s early 80s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug Gray (May 30, 2021)

Nice looking unit, you'll have tons of fun!


----------



## DavidR8 (May 30, 2021)

Well done, welcome to the club!


----------



## markba633csi (May 30, 2021)

Congrats, I believe it's very similar to the Jets and Encos of that era.  First one I have seen with a "lip" around the outside of the apron- 
Very stylish! 
-Mark


----------



## ShagDog (May 30, 2021)

I have the same brand lathe; but, smaller. It is the 816b. Very nice lathe. No manual. Here is a thread I did on my lathe. https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/select-lathe-model-816b.85227/#post-765245


----------



## brino (May 30, 2021)

@MilsurpMonkey 

Congratulations on the "new" machine!

Be safe.
-brino


----------



## MrWhoopee (May 30, 2021)

Congrats! Looks like a great first lathe. I was going to say it looks a lot like an Enco of that vintage. Maybe a manual for one of those.


----------



## MilsurpMonkey (May 30, 2021)

Metal Lathe 10" x 24"-12" x 36" Owner's Operator & Parts Manual-Jet, Enco, Grizzly, MSC, Taiwan - Ozark Tool Manuals & Books
					

Number of Pages: 50 This is a reproduction of an original Asian Metal Lathe 10″x 24″ and 12″x36″ Instructions and Parts Manual. These metal lathes were manufactured in Asia and has been sold under many different names including: JET, Grizzly, Enco, MSC, Acraturn, Frejoth, Shenwai, etc… This...




					ozarktoolmanuals.com
				




This looks close, so I ordered it up, we’ll see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug Gray (May 30, 2021)

Looks nice and stout


----------



## MilsurpMonkey (Jun 6, 2021)

Finally got a little time to get it off the skates and leveled. All rewired and runs like a champ, decently quiet to boot. Let the adventure begin!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon. B (Jun 27, 2021)

That's looking like a coincidence. I've just bought one (sight unseen) that looks almost the same as  that one of yours.
Due to pick it up in a week and it comes with the makers manual so if there is any information that will be usefull to you, you're welcome.
Mine is a "LAM 350CH"


----------



## brino (Jun 27, 2021)

@Jon. B ,

Your first post...... and it's great to see you already offering to help someone else with a manual.

Welcome to the group!

-brino


----------



## Jon. B (Jul 24, 2021)

So my Lantaine lathe has arrived and looks in reasonable condition but needs some cosmetic work. 
The promised manual is unfortunately next to useless. Quite informative as far as gear selection for threading goes and lubrication points but not even a hint as to the recommended grade of said lubricants. 
Some detailed drawings of the lathe internals are included but are not true to description so I don't think it's worth copying. 
Sorry MilsurpMonkey, better luck somewhere else hopefully


----------



## Jon. B (Jul 24, 2021)

Follow up. 
There is another thread on this forum concerning a serpentine belt conversion on a similar lathe. 
A bit off-topic but it has a link to a manual that looks quite appropriate for a late 70's Taiwanese lathe. 
Might be useful



			https://familab.org/wiki/images/1/17/Manual_Jet-Lathe-1024P%28S%29-%26-1236P%28S%29.pdf


----------

